# Checking the pregos



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I finally got a day to ultrasound the goats! I made a plan to check them and get good pictures of them on the stand lol the picture part back fired since most have never been on a stand before and were fighting it so look absolutely stupid! Most are also too far along to get a accurate count but by gosh I made this plan and I’m sticking too it  
So I thought I would share my findings. I only counted what I physically able to see, so there might be more hidden in there. We will see in 2 1/2+ months. I didn’t get everyone done but here are the ones I did get. 








Domino 2+








Carmella 2+








Star fire, I saw two and I’m 90% sure I saw a third head pop in for a sec.








Cinderella 2+








Black out 1+








Jackie 1+ I’m not going to lie after catching her and getting her on the stand I was really hoping she was open so I could sell her lol








Keeper 2+ 








My beautiful Citori who I made lol (My first successful AI) 2+








Barbie 1+








Godiva 1+


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honey (forgot to get her picture) 2+








Bambi 1+








Sally I’m pretty sure 3








Jule 3+
Hopefully I can get the rest checked tomorrow or soon


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Awesome!!! Can’t wait to see all the babies! Looks like you will be very busy when they all start kidding, but is also very exciting and especially when you have so many kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

You have such pretty goats! Hopefully kidding is smooth sailing!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! It looks like you’re going to have another banner year for babies! Every year I see your does it almost makes me want boers lol. Seriously though, your girls look great and it’s going to be great fun following your waiting room. 😃


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pretty girls!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! They would have been prettier if they were not fighting so much! I saved a few videos of the babies but I’m not sure I can get still shots that makes sense lol videos are so much easier to make things out. 
It’s been a weird year on breeding. They didn’t cycle until the first of August and of course everyone came into heat at once. The next cycle only 2 came into heat. I was really proud of the boys they could settle that many at once. But then the first of October I had a handful come back into heat. No idea what’s going on there but it will make for a long kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful and will indeed make pretty babies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Now to see how close you are to what is on the ground! Lovely as always with your beautiful girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Im Excited for you! You will be busy, but it is always sooooo much fun to see those little ones hit the ground! Get that lamb bar ready. And those camara/phone shots ready! We are all waiting to see what spots you get this year!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know! I might have more then this, probably do, but as long as I don’t have less then what I am seeing I think that will be a win lol I’ll get a picture of what I’m seeing to try and explain it better. Those cotyledons just take over the screen so I’m basically looking for something that moves and gives away what part of the body. Most of the multiples are pretty easy though. 2 heads or a head way over there and a rib cage way over there. This morning on Bootsie it was 3 perfect heads just right there. 
:sigh: yes I’m afraid I just might need the lamb bar. I just hope the jersey cow really is going to have her calf in January. Maybe I need to get her in and check her too lol
And thank you toth! 
I got everyone done. I have 9 I need to recheck in a few weeks. They might not be far enough along yet (sure hope they are not open!) and 10 that I will have to check after the middle of November. They were the handful that came into heat later and I’m excited about those because my new guy bred them! I held him back because his DNA didn’t match, long story short his grandpa on paper is really his daddy. 
Anyways here are my findings today 








Bella 2+








First timer Siren 2 (I think just 2 they were pretty easy to spot)








Tempest 3+
And I wasn’t with it this morning so forgot to get pictures but








Bootsie 3+








And missy 1+


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great looking girls, as usual! 

So unless I counted wrong you have 19 does bred and approximately 33 kids in the works. My goodness that's a lot of goats.🤯 I don't know how you do it all. 😵


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I live off Mountain Dew and Reese’s lol actually it’s not too terrible. I know it’s coming, I do a mass shopping, tell my dad I can’t be his side kick with the cows for awhile and take naps when I can. Sometimes I debate on shower or nap  my daughter is homeschooled now and I will admit she is a HUGE help! Last year at one point I had 3 does kidding at the same time, like pushing and kids were coming. The one doe had just the front feet so I was working on her and she took care of making sure the other does got the kids out and cleaned their noses. I just need her to get in there and reposition kids more then she can take over for me lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lol... What gorgeous girls!!!! Cant WAIT to see their babies!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Goodness gracious! You’ll have your hands full!  Beautiful girls! Love the dapples!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sure can’t wait either! It’s usually about this time I start getting antsy about it. The last month is usually the worse! 
So just for fun this is what I mean by hard to get a count. It’s so much easier to make this out in a video but you can see all the cotyledons every place. Here is the picture








And here’s the same picture just the red circles are the cotyledons and the large yellow circle is a head, the small one is a foot. In case you haven’t noticed doing this is one of my new favorite things to do lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww just one of your Many Talents!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So exciting


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Sally....one of these is not like the others 😂 

So exciting!! I'm super envious, I want an ultrasound so bad. I love watching your kidding thread, so many gorgeous babies! I like to see what comes out! 

We are hitting 100 days on our first two end of this week...once we're over 100 days, I start getting antsy for time to go quicker LOL. I'm sure by the end of Nov I'll be nuts. I love kidding time (mostly lol).


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The cotyledons don't really start popping up until after 60 days right? I always heard that 50-60 days is best for counting and earlier (I think 45 days) for just confirmation of pregnancy. I know you said yours were later so I was wonderig of that interfered with counting


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally think you are absolutely correct! My favorite time is 45 days. You can make those kids out so easily and it’s super clear that there’s a kid there and a kid here. 
A lot of people will check at 30 days. There are just little black spots at that point and are believed to be the sacks of each kid. Later when checked again if there are less kids they think they have been absorbed. Which could be. But after doing the cows I see black spots, like 2-3 and there is only one calf that is born lol so I think sometimes things get smashed up in there on a goat the same as it does the cows. 
At about 60 days they do start to come on pretty good. Still usually pretty easy to see the babies but those things grow fast and take over.
It took me so long to get a machine. I kept going back and forth and I was so nervous I wouldn’t figure it out. There is a group on FB and it has been so educational just looking threw peoples posts. So if that happens to be what is holding you back DONT! It is so very easy.
For fun here is a 47 day fetus


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ohhhh emmm geeee!! That little baby 

Nope, solely price holding me back 😂. I am on a FB break but at one point I was in an U/S group so I could read and learn lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you in FB jail or volunteering? Lol just kidding  I am taking a break today as well! 
No I understand that too! It is a lot of blood tests to pay for it. Which it does eventually do but dang! But yes I am sure it’s the same group so if you ever do go to get one just jump on and settle down and look at all the videos. It really helps seeing what you should be looking for.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hahah nope, just volunteering for a while. Mental sanity break LOL.

It is. However, we'll see well we do with kids and kid sales this year and maybe the goats can pay for it themselves LOL. After they pay for feed haha. I'm downsizing a couple girls and a couple boys so maybe! It would be amazing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok a few more ladies to add to the list  I found that if I put the legs down on the stand it’s easier on me to get them up and they don’t kick as much. So slanted pictures it is 








lil Bit 1+








Scarlet 2. This is my daughters doe that she just had to have. She is commercial and she kept bugging me for her so I told her if you want her you have to pay for her yourself and she did! 








Dakota 2








Jasmine. She is pregnant and that’s all I can say lol I found the cotyledons and in the middle of looking for babies my US died soooooo it’s a surprise lol 
And now to wait another few weeks and check 4 more. But I did have 4 that were open and no chance of being bred late so bye bye to them on Saturday :/


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Such pretty girls! Lil Bit not so lil..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol that’s my turd of a bottle baby. She was such a tiny triplet when she was born. She is still a little small on the height but not so much on the width. Her mom was a short wide girl though so she will be destined to me short like her real and adopted mom lol 
And thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking herd.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww good looking girls. And S did a great job picking Scarlet! Cant wait to see all the wee ones! 🥰


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m happy she got her too although she now thinks mom does not know best lol
Ok so everyone knows the story on this goat lol
Like pretty much every fair ours was canceled. My sons Ag teachers were not ok with that so they put on a little co-op thing. The kids joined a species and went together to purchase X amount of animals. As a group they did the feeding and chores and worked with the animals to show them on sale day. 
From the first day my daughter saw this little goat and she was in love. She was the WORST goat ever! She never would lead, she would throw herself over backwards, paw at the kids, we would laugh at my son chasing this goat around trying to catch her, just terrible! The whole 3 months I kept telling my daughter that is a bad goat we don’t need it. She was not having any of that at all. So when sale day came and she was bugging me for her I told her if you want her you pay for her. So I’m thinking I’m going to teach my daughter that cute is not always best. Can we say backfired? We get her home and I make her put the halter on her and lead to the pen. She was the perfect little goat! This crazy stubborn thing is a whole other animal with her. She can catch her whenever she wants, she leads her all over the place and just when she is out with the goats she runs up to my daughter and follows her everywhere she goes. They are just the best of friends and of course mom does not know best lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats Jessica! Sorry I haven’t been on goatspot for awhile. Been busy!!! Babies I bet will be gorgeous! Your doe’s are so pretty!

That’s a neat stand you have. Our metal one went by the wayside. My hubby made me one that works better. I have a long Boer and the metal stand I had wasn’t working well for hooves. 

We got a new black buck and he’s so beautiful!! Growing well. We start breeding at the end of this month! Can’t wait to see what he produces! I think we will have a ton of color from him and our girls this year!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh your fine Buck Naked Boers. Life gets crazy but I’m happy to see you back on here! 
The stand is just a cheap one from valley vet. It was nice and light and not a arm and a leg which is what we wanted for the kids at fair.
I remember your little buck! You will have to make a post with updated pictures of him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok well it’s a neat stand. I sorta miss my metal stand. My hubby made a wood one that’s wider tho for me to trim hooves and just have more space than our metal one had. When goats are long or fat it’s helps me to have more space. Lol. I’ve got a couple pretty long goats. The stand he made I still fall off sometimes if the goats are trying to kick me while I’m trying to trim their hooves. Lol. 

Yes thank you for the reminder. I will post a new thread post soon of him and the two girls we are breeding this year.


----------

